# “You let the devil in!” – An indictment of the U.S.



## Jerusalem Blade (May 2, 2022)

*“You let the devil in!” – An indictment of the U.S.*

Looking in from outside – been out of the country for several months now – I have a little distance from the land of my birth, the land of my first love, and _of_ which have been its poet. Still _am_ its poet, but now singing dirge, which has been my song for a good while.

It grieves me to hear news of the drastically rising suicides and mental health crises among teenagers now plaguing the land. On top of that, the exponentially increasing violence – whether shootings, knifings, stranglings, and otherwise – soaking our cities and streets with blood, as though multitudes were losing all impulse control. And no one seems to consider the increasing legalization of extremely potent marijuana *and* decriminalization of other psychedelic substances in many cities a significant factor. From a secular clinical and statistical vantage, Alex Berenson’s, _Tell Your Children: The Truth About Marijuana, Mental Illness, and Violence_, is profoundly insightful, yet does not plumb the root and depth of the matter, which is spiritual. The minds and hearts of our children have been _entered into_ by a living darkness, and are being ravaged. And we woefully oblivious to such horrific realities.

Perhaps the worst and most grievous part of this has been the general complicity of the Christian churches in this development – in not decrying the violation of the Biblical prohibition against *sorcery* in both the culture *and*_ the churches of Jesus Christ_.

In a nutshell, sorcery (Gal 5:20, 21; Rev 9:21; 18:23; 21:8; 22:15) is the age-old use of agents that effect an opening of the consciousness so as to breach the barrier between the human and demonic realms, allowing the presence and influence of the latter into the former. This is happening on both individual and societal levels.

The world, and both its occultists and its novices in altered consciousness mind expansion know full well – and have for millennia – that a different realm is entered into when ingesting agents meant to radically increase the awareness of its users. In the 1960’s and 70’s counterculture a vast segment of its people were delighted to discover that a sort of Enlightenment attended the use of the psychedelics which opened a realm of consciousness that was deemed beatific at first – full of glory and depth – until it became clear that there were other entities we had opened ourselves to, and – too late – we knew we had opened our collective consciousness to a Trojan horse from Hell.

Before we realized this, the wondrous glory and bliss attending the awareness of our lives and intimate relations with one another, the United States’ devotees of this view sought to export it – _the Woodstock spirit_, it was often termed – into all the world. Though after a while it dawned upon vast multitudes there was gruesome “trouble in Paradise”, and we knew we had been horribly deceived in the whole endeavor. Yet, even now in 2022, the push to legalize what has become “recreational sorcery” continues unabated.

We hear the news of the profound ills impacting our land, the very deeps of our culture and the hearts of so many – the violence, murder, madness, despair, with the social fabric unravelling – and seem oblivious to what has happened, seeing that the push for more and stronger sorcerous agents being legalized continues.

This Trojan Horse from Hell has been welcomed by those groomed to herald the new age of light, but strongly opposed by those who insist – in accord with the plain sense of Scripture – *“You let the devil in” *to our world; and, seeing the devil has now been given to slip into the driver’s seat, we are about to reap the results of this abdication of unflinching adherence to Gospel truth. At this point it is unstoppable, and appears to portend a major paradigm shift only entertained in horror fiction: the planet’s psychic milieu is turning into the devil’s stomping ground. Hang onto your hats, and to your souls.

Of course the Lord is never taken by surprise at events in His world, and this has been prophesied – as in essence it is a judgment upon the increase of wickedness and idolatry marking our age – and discussed below.

Written a few years ago, but still pertinent: *Our Sorcerous Age: Prelude to Armageddon* https://bit.ly/2zIcOGO – a pdf version of this collection of brief essays. In this 44-page booklet is some Biblical exegesis of sorcery and its usage in context of Scripture, with application to our own day. We are told in Revelation 18:23 that a prime cause of the destruction meted upon the end-time _headquarters_ of the global political-military-cultural entity called Babylon – comprised of all the peoples of the world opposed to the rule of God, and to His people in Christ – was the exporting of its drug culture and spirit into all the nations of the world.

A word came from the LORD to John regarding her – still future – for what she shall morph into:

“Rejoice over her, thou heaven,
and ye holy apostles and prophets;
for God hath avenged you on her” (Rev 18:20).​
This judgment, first, for becoming “drunk with the blood of the saints, and with the blood of the martyrs of Jesus” (Rev 17:6); second, seducing, defiling, and impoverishing nations with her idolatrous luxuries, entertainments, and technology (Rev 18); and, third, “for by thy sorceries were all nations deceived” (Rev 18:23) into allowing the devil into their lives, thoughts, and hearts through the psychedelic drugs – forming the new zeitgeist in which Satan’s man shall arise and commence his _final war_ on the saints, along with his radical immoral agenda, causing great pain and distress on the planet.

What part did our U.S. have in this litany of griefs? She turned on the Christians to destroy them, following her little sister, Canada, chewing them up in the teeth of her laws. She spewed the filth of her immoralities on the poorer nations – even while fleecing them of their resources – promising them wealth and well-being, if they would let her ways be their ways. Her money, glamor, and promises – and fear of her displeasure – won them over, and her military and economic might frightened them. And lastly, opening the gateway between the demonic and human realms through the ancient craft of witchery using sorcerous potions – the psychedelics / entheogens: grass, hashish, LSD, mescaline, peyote, psylocibin mushrooms, and others in this class – encouraging the new thrill, _recreational sorcery_ on a global scale, allowing said Trojan Horse of Hell into the human collective consciousness, whereby the denizens of that fell realm poured into our realm, to our blinding, and destruction.

It is a done thing, irreversible, and as onrushing as a demolished dam floods across a land, sweeping everything in its path, save those sealed by the Spirit of Christ to withstand its power (Rev 9:4), these having been transformed through the renewing of their minds by His word to resist this wave of deception.

I said, *Dirge* above, as so much good has been here in our land, yet as the words of the prophet Ezekiel explain,

“But when the [apparently] righteous turns away from his righteousness, and commits iniquity, and does according to all the abominations that the wicked man does, shall he live? All his [supposed] righteousness that he has done shall not be mentioned: in his trespass that he has trespassed, and in his [unrepented of] sin that he has sinned, in them shall he die” (Ezek 18:24).​
For only them “that shall endure unto the end, the same shall be saved” (Matt 24:13). Many will do good, and think themselves good, until the going gets hard, and the price not be worth paying, to stay true to that which is real only to genuine faith. With the sigh, “I didn’t bargain for this” on their lips, many will depart from the narrow path of fidelity to both Jesus Christ *and* to _His gathered people in local churches_. These latter shall go through the fiery furnace of deprivation, incarceration, pain, loss of life, and shall count the cost but little for the glory of His love and approval that awaits them in the great resurrection of the dead, before the Judgment, and their assignment to everlasting joy in the house of their heavenly Father on Paradise New Earth, a new world, without end.

It does appear we are nearing such momentous times in these days of early 2022. Not that we have arrived to them, but are nearing, as first the great harlot – in her headquarters land – must be drunk on the blood of the saints.

The problem with writing on such things, and looking into Revelation to exposit them, is that the air has been so clouded with the smoke of false teachings on John’s Apocalypse – the Dispensational, Historicist, Post-Millennial, Preterist – that even believing men’s minds are confused and darkened, and doubtful of ever understanding the simple truth of Christ’s last prophecy.

It will take, I think, some major catastrophic events on both the base of the harlot, and elsewhere in the world (political Israel?) to wake Christian folks from their stupor, as in, “Will the real Apocalypse please stand up”, that we may see you? But by then it will be too late for anything but hunkering down and seeking the Lord’s presence for refuge – as the hymn sings,

His oath, his cov’nant, and his blood
support me in the whelming flood;
when all around my soul gives way,
he then is all my hope and stay.​
The purifying furnace shall be turned to our glory and joy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (May 2, 2022)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> “You let the devil in!” – An indictment of the U.S.



Hi Steve,

Even though ten years your junior, I still consider my time here short. We, I mean the Church, are in deep trouble. Apart from a significant discontinuity in the Lord's sending a massive revival, I have no hope for our future. And no, the Republicans' win in November will not touch our deep spiritual dive into the absurdity and irrationality of sin.

Thanks for sharing this post.

EW

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tallifer (May 3, 2022)

Woe unto them that call evil good, and good evil; that put darkness for light, and light for darkness; that put bitter for sweet, and sweet for bitter! Woe unto them that are wise in their own eyes, and prudent in their own sight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## py3ak (May 3, 2022)

According to some commentators, not only drugs but also transhumanism pose these risks:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520534909973979136


----------



## VictorBravo (May 3, 2022)

py3ak said:


> According to some commentators, not only drugs but also transhumanism pose these risks:


My brain spins. I'm still trying to account for how old-fashioned social media is disconnecting us from reality. 

Off to transplant tomatoes and peppers. Maybe that will help the vertigo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Luther'sHammer (May 3, 2022)

I was tracking with you until I read this:



Jerusalem Blade said:


> The problem with writing on such things, and looking into Revelation to exposit them, is that the air has been so clouded with the smoke of false teachings on John’s Apocalypse – the Dispensational, Historicist, Post-Millennial, Preterist – that even believing men’s minds are confused and darkened, and doubtful of ever understanding the simple truth of Christ’s last prophecy.



So postmil and (partial) preterism = false teaching? Can you qualify that statement at all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 3, 2022)

Hello Darrel,

Here are a couple of posts that illustrate the amil view – vis-à-vis the postmil – that I hold:






How does Eschatology affect how we live as Christians?


Do you believe that a specific view of eschatology will affect how the christian lives his or her life? For example, the difference between Dispensationalism and Postmillennialism. If so, why do you think this is so? Considering we all agree on Jesus' return. So eschatology matters, but how...




www.puritanboard.com










What will Christ's Return be like?


What will Christ's return be like? Earlier posts have biblically concluded that He will literally, physically return, but I'm curious about something. Will He return, to a certain part of the world, and we'll all need to seek Him out and discern whether or not He is the true Christ? Or will...




www.puritanboard.com





In my signature (bottom of this page) you will see the linked word Eschatology which leads to more discussions on the topic. I'm about to update that Eschatology link with more recent (within the last two or so years up to the present) threads and posts, as I'm aging and becoming frailer fairly quickly, and want to leave a collection of posts on this crucial topic behind when I go Home.


----------



## py3ak (May 4, 2022)

VictorBravo said:


> My brain spins. I'm still trying to account for how old-fashioned social media is disconnecting us from reality.
> 
> Off to transplant tomatoes and peppers. Maybe that will help the vertigo



When people like Yuval Noah Harari talk about humans as programmable, it does seem like we've entered _That Hideous Strength._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 4, 2022)

What we are seeing is the abyss, the prison of the demonic hordes, not escaping its boundaries, but the abyss itself actually rising into the human realm of consciousness through the blasted-wide-open gateway whereby God had formerly separated these two realms. Its boundaries now _include _humankind’s collective consciousness – the pit of Hell becoming firmly entrenched in the human region of awareness and life.

Not that the demons themselves are openly manifesting, but their strategic program of ideation designed to break down image-of-God personhood characteristics, government given to regulate and protect social order and its citizens’ well-being, and, lastly, internalized moral norms shattered by the deconstruction of God-derived moral law and conscience, thus allowing restraint-free impulses amplified by demonic urges of violence and desire to wreak havoc in communities. The phrase “devil’s _stomping ground_” no mere figure of speech now, but a gruesome reality.

As the Christians will fervently oppose these developments root and branch, they will be prime targets of the demonic realm and their human instruments.

Eventually one from among them will arise and declare himself the god and saviour of the world, and he will fit right into the new ways of thinking the devil has been promoting behind the scenes. He will be a hero and idol of the woke and wicked, and his agenda against the saints will be applauded, and those among the unregenerate who don’t agree with his bloodthirsty and unjust ways will be cowed into silence and compliance.

The zeitgeist – spirit of the age – will be hand-tailored to suit the god of this world (2 Cor 4:4) when he steps onto the world stage, almost certainly to be on the cover of _Time’s_ “Man Of The Year”, dapper and winsome to the walking dead – the undying damned at death save faith granted them.


----------

